# Housing stop snapped off my Supersix



## Devastator (May 11, 2009)

I snapped off the housing stop holder (holds the cable housing onto the bike). It is poxied and riveted on the frame, does anyone know if the rivets are standard rivets, to rivet the housing back on? It is the front one up on the port side I guess we can call it up on the top tube.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Can you post a picture so I can verify with the shop?


----------



## Devastator (May 11, 2009)

zamboni said:


> Can you post a picture so I can verify with the shop?


----------



## Devastator (May 11, 2009)

According to Cannondale, any Cdale, retailer should be able to rivet the housing stop back on.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

check your PM.


----------



## wegi (Mar 11, 2010)

Ouch! Hope you can get this fixed...

Good luck with it!

As we talk about Housing stops... My SuSi look like that. Results in cables that touch the frame at the BB. C'Dale will replace the frame.


----------



## Devastator (May 11, 2009)

Looks like Imma have to have to get my frame replaced or have Calfee fix it. First my System, now my Super. :cryin:


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Hope Mike's Bike will take care of the warrenty replacement.Keep me posted.


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

@ Devastator: You know, I don't think it's a rivet. I've seen the housing stops at the head tube. It looks like too pins that have been punched through the carbon (2008 Super Six). It's not like a traditional rivet where the opposite sides are mushroomed/flattened. You can easily see them when the fork is removed from the head tube..

@ Wegi. Wow, this occurs to my CAAD4 and my Super Six (a very slight bit). I just use some protector films (similar to Clear Bra). Haven't had any problems with shifting. Did the LBS give you hassle about the frame replacement? 

Thx
CHL


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Devastator said:


> Looks like Imma have to have to get my frame replaced or have Calfee fix it. First my System, now my Super. :cryin:


If they can't repair it then you are looking at the new 2010 Super Six my friend.


----------



## wegi (Mar 11, 2010)

@CHL: No problems with the LBS or Cannondale. They said, I can ride the bike until the replacement frame gets delivered (scheduled for May). Protector film does not help in my case, since the cables saw themselves into the frame and get through the film very quickly (tried it). I Used some cable liners to protect the frame in this area meanwhile.


----------



## Devastator (May 11, 2009)

@Wegi is that a Super? I like that White with blue accents. 

@CHL I am fairly sure that its rivets for the 09. Whatever the case one of the holes is ripped open bigger than the other. Also lt looks like you need a special tool to put the housing stop back in, lbs was not able to use a regular rivet. When the stop came off it looked like rivets. 10 Super would be cool sadly doesnt have the same pride, but hopefully the performance I missed about my System.


----------



## wegi (Mar 11, 2010)

yep, it's this one... http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showpost.php?p=2669361&postcount=1137


----------



## Devastator (May 11, 2009)

Ohhhhh, yours is the sexy the one.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Devastator,

What is the out come from Mike's Bike?


----------



## jlyle (Jul 20, 2007)

wegi said:


> @CHL: No problems with the LBS or Cannondale. They said, I can ride the bike until the replacement frame gets delivered (scheduled for May). Protector film does not help in my case, since the cables saw themselves into the frame and get through the film very quickly (tried it). I Used some cable liners to protect the frame in this area meanwhile.


Crap! I just looked at the bottom bracket on my SuperSix. The shifter cable has cut a deep slot into the BB! The cable guide is like yours and doesn't keep the cable off the frame. Was this a design flaw? How widespread is this problem? My SS is an '08. I wonder if Cannondale will waranty the frame. :cryin:


----------



## wegi (Mar 11, 2010)

Oh,that sounds really bad  However, I'm pretty sure that Cannondale will agree to an warranty replacement (they really really should in my opinion...)

I don't know if this is widespread. At least a few guys in a German forum checked their SuperSix for this issue and mine was the only one affected. The LBS had 2 SuSis in stock which were OK as well.

Could you probably upload a photo?

Thanks
Markus

P.S.: My first thought was: "Drunken Taiwanese?"


----------



## toshi (Dec 29, 2005)

Weird. My 2008 SS had the same issue, but I just put some thick chainstay protector film down there and that protected the paint from the cables. I never thought to check the cable stops or bring it up w/ my dealer. It never affected shifting, either.

Clearance on my 2010 SS looks fine. I wonder if it's actually the bottom bracket cable guide that has been mounted too far back. (On a side note, I'm surprised to see this issue on wegi's 2010 frame. imho the finishing quality of the US-made Super Six's was pretty weak compared to the '10's coming out of Asia.)


----------



## wegi (Mar 11, 2010)

@toshi: The cable mount cannot be mounted differently, the position is fixed. The front cable stops are really the root cause of the problem in my opinion.

Besides the BB scratching the the cable is routed so close to the ' lower tube' (don't know the english word for that part of the bike, sorry) that it causes noise. See here...










Just one thing: I don't want to bash C'dale or any people from Taiwan hereby...


----------



## jlyle (Jul 20, 2007)

Turns out it was *my fault *that the cables were rubbing on the bottom bracket. I've put 24,000 miles on my SuperSix and I never thought about replacing the cable guide. The cable guide was worn through so the cables dragged on the BB. The grooves are deep but I don't think they hurt the integrity of the frame.


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

Hi Wegi:

Off topic but I noticed that you have white cable housing while running DA7900. Are these Jagwire housings? If yes, which model are you running? How is your bike shifting with non-shimano cables/housings?

Thx.
CHL


----------



## wegi (Mar 11, 2010)

@CHL:

Yes, these are Jagwire housings.I'm not that happy with the shifting performance; The (hand)force needed to shift is relatively high... Other DA equiped bikes felt better, so I'll try sealed Gore RideOn once the replacement frame arrives. However, it could be also due to the cable stop issue and/or the fact that the housings have been shortended maybe a bit too much.

Markus


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

It's strange that the team bike at the LBS never has this problem, I went ahead and install the thin film on BB to prevent it.My question is the cable guide thickness could play a major role on the issue.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

jlyle said:


> Turns out it was *my fault *that the cables were rubbing on the bottom bracket. I've put 24,000 miles on my SuperSix and I never thought about replacing the cable guide. The cable guide was worn through so the cables dragged on the BB. The grooves are deep but I don't think they hurt the integrity of the frame.


Didn't think these ever wore out. Might be a good idea to check it every time we change cables...


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

It's a must for super six owners, I prefer the system six which had the medal plate on cable guide which prevent this type of problem occur.


----------

